# Sizing up a sex change and other stories



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Sizing up a sex change and other stories

Sizing Up a Sex Change
Arctic Covered in Thinning Ice
Andes Owe Height to Dry Climate
Cancer Struck Dinosaurs
Oldest Ancestor of Vertebrates Unearthed
Memories Guide Spider Mate Preference

http://www.enn.com/news/2003-11-05/s_9961.asp


----------

